# 68 wood steering wheel



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

My 68 OEM wood wheel (Lemans) is in great shape but the spokes are showing some signs of rust pock marks. 
I believe the same wood wheel in 67 had polished spokes and center cap. Mine looks brushed and almost seems like it’s a flat argent silver? Are the spokes steel or stainless on the 68? 
It always looked nice but with the new dash bezel and repaint of the dash the spokes kind of stand out. Was thinking of throwing it in the cabinet to blast the spokes but what finish should it have. Thanks.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi NYTrainer,

The spokes are plated steel, that’s why they show signs of ”rust pock marks”. You may want to try using a soft metal polish like Wenol to remove the rust marks. It‘s worked on mine and used every so often it helps prevent it from getting worse.









Amazon.com: Wenol Metal Polish 100ml : Health & Household


Buy Wenol Metal Polish 100ml: Metal Polishes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

good thing you thought twice about throwin it in the blaster

fairly sure its a c oating over the steel
Look close on the lower spoke hub
Ours should look the same masking line


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

looks like I got tree'd by TIGER on the reply while I was in the garage snappin pics


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I’m fairly sure I could duplicate the finish satisfactorily but why chance it? I’ll go with the metal polish and leave it be. 
I wonder what the steering wheel restoration folks do in this case?


----------

